# clonare partizioni anche ntfs : partimage?

## magowiz

ciao, volevo chiedervi se era possibile clonare partizioni con partimage anche ntfs e scrivere anche su ntfs quando vorrò ripristinare il tutto. ho scelto partimage perché fra tutti mi permette di avere anche dimensioni di diverse dimensioni. il supporto ai fs in partimage è legato al supporto nell'ambiente in cui gira? cioè se mi creo un livecd con supporto ntfs-3g può funzionare?

----------

## HoX

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> ciao, volevo chiedervi se era possibile clonare partizioni con partimage anche ntfs e scrivere anche su ntfs quando vorrò ripristinare il tutto. ho scelto partimage perché fra tutti mi permette di avere anche dimensioni di diverse dimensioni. il supporto ai fs in partimage è legato al supporto nell'ambiente in cui gira? cioè se mi creo un livecd con supporto ntfs-3g può funzionare?

 

Quando cloni una partizione non ti interessa sapere quale fs c'è sopra, perchè tanto copia tutto quanto (compresa la tabella fs, qualunque essa sia). Di conseguenza...

si... con partimage è possibile clonare ntfs. Per la scrittura non so, ma non capisco cosa dovresti scrivere con partimage su una ntfs (formattazione iniziale a parte)

----------

## magowiz

il problema è molto semplice: ho intenzione di sostituire l'hd con  anche win con uno più capiente.Usando dd ad esempio sarei costretto a mantenere invariata la dimensione delle partizioni risultanti sul disco nuovo,mentre con partimage c'è scritto che non ho questa limitazione.Però sempre sul sito di partimage c'è scritto che con i loro dischetti o l'immagine iso non è supportato in scrittura ntfs mi chiedevo quindi se dipende da partimage o no

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> il problema è molto semplice: ho intenzione di sostituire l'hd con  anche win con uno più capiente.Usando dd ad esempio sarei costretto a mantenere invariata la dimensione delle partizioni risultanti sul disco nuovo,mentre con partimage c'è scritto che non ho questa limitazione.Però sempre sul sito di partimage c'è scritto che con i loro dischetti o l'immagine iso non è supportato in scrittura ntfs mi chiedevo quindi se dipende da partimage o no

 

Ciao, non ho mai usato partimage ma, ho clonato diverse volte le partizioni con gparted!

In effetti, riduco la dimensione da copiare (per guadagnare tempo) lasciando solo lo spazio occupato dai dati, più una porzione di disco libero (se fai così, ti conviene prima deframmentare windows). Poi basta copiare la partizione in un altro disco o partizione disponibile ed il gioco è fatto!

----------

## magowiz

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao, non ho mai usato partimage ma, ho clonato diverse volte le partizioni con gparted!
> 
> In effetti, riduco la dimensione da copiare (per guadagnare tempo) lasciando solo lo spazio occupato dai dati, più una porzione di disco libero (se fai così, ti conviene prima deframmentare windows). Poi basta copiare la partizione in un'altro disco o partizione disponibile ed il gioco è fatto!

 

quindi ad esempio se hai una partizione da 10gb occupata al 50% prima deframmenti e poi la riduci a 6gb (ad esempio) prima di copiarla con gparted. Quindi suppongo che si possa copiare la partizione ora da 6gb su una partizione anche di dimensioni maggiori, giusto?

Comunque ho visto che ad esempio systemrescuecd supporta l'ntfs con ntfs-3g (quindi lettura e scrittura), quindi la mia domanda è : assunto che il livecd systemrescuecd supporta ntfs in lettura e scrittura, utilizzando partimage sarò in grado di copiare un immagine creata da ntfs su una partizione  ntfs appena creata con fdisk anche di dimensioni maggiori? Quindi in parole povere : il supporto ai filesystem da parte di partimage è cablato nel codice o si appoggia al sistema e in questo caso sarei in grado di fare tutto ciò che voglio anche con ntfs?

----------

## Tigerwalk

la partizione che hai ridimensionato puoi copiarla su una partizione uguale o anche molto più grande. Ho copiato un S.O. linux su un altro hd e modificando grub e fstab, ha funzionato subito.

----------

## djinnZ

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> assunto che il livecd systemrescuecd supporta ntfs in lettura e scrittura, utilizzando partimage sarò in grado di copiare un immagine creata da ntfs su una partizione  ntfs appena creata con fdisk anche di dimensioni maggiori?

 IMHO no

ntfs-3g non supporta tutti gli attributi di windozz quindi non puoi clonare la partizione di sistema, non legge i file criptati e può solo leggere quelli compressi. Già windozz è un colabrodo di suo, meglio non fare danni ulteriori scombinando i permessi.

Se invece è una partizione dati dovrebbe funzionare senza problemi.

----------

## bender86

 *HoX wrote:*   

> Quando cloni una partizione non ti interessa sapere quale fs c'è sopra, perchè tanto copia tutto quanto (compresa la tabella fs, qualunque essa sia). Di conseguenza...
> 
> si... con partimage è possibile clonare ntfs. Per la scrittura non so, ma non capisco cosa dovresti scrivere con partimage su una ntfs (formattazione iniziale a parte)

 

Veramente no, partimage supporta una quantità limitata di filesystem. Infatti non si limita ad una banale copia di tutta la partizione, ma non copia lo spazio libero. Comunque sì, NTFS è supportato (con qualche riserva).

Stando a quanto scritto qui, il ripristino su una partizione più grande è possibile, ma il filesystem non viene allargato. Potresti ripristinarlo su una partizione di uguali dimensioni e poi allargarla.

P.S.

Ovviamente, backup.

----------

